# Durch Kraken x62 keine Dark Base 700 Lüftersteuerung



## ueberboss (27. Januar 2018)

*Durch Kraken x62 keine Dark Base 700 Lüftersteuerung*

Guten Abend,

habe gerade die Kraken x62 eingebaut, funktioniert alles aber kann im Bios die Gehäuselüfter nicht mehr steuern, die stecken zwar im CHA_FAN aber egal ob 1,2 oder 3 nichts wird im Bios erkannt. Sie drehen zwar und lassen sich vom I/O Panel steuern aber die 3 SW3 PWM Lüfter kann ich seither nicht mehr übers Bios einstellen. Jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

EDIT: Lustige ist auch, CPU_FAN zeigt über 2000 RPM an, obwohl die NZXT Lüfter nur mit vll 600-800 RPM laufen


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Durch Kraken x62 keine Dark Base 700 Lüftersteuerung*

Hast du das falsch angeschlossen?
Die 2000rpm hören sich stark nach der Umdrehung der Pumpe an.


----------



## ueberboss (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Durch Kraken x62 keine Dark Base 700 Lüftersteuerung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du das falsch angeschlossen?
> Die 2000rpm hören sich stark nach der Umdrehung der Pumpe an.



Die Lüfter der Pumpe mehr mitgelieferten Y Kabel an den CPU_FAN, die Kraken so angeschlossen wie in der Anleitung und die restlichen 3 Gehäuse Lüfter wie immer an die be quiet Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Durch Kraken x62 keine Dark Base 700 Lüftersteuerung*

Die Pumpe kommt an den Pumpen Anschluss des Mainboards.
Die Lüfter der Pumpe kannst du an den CPU Fan anschließen.
Du musst noch das PWM Signal der Lüftersteuerung anschließen.


----------



## ueberboss (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Durch Kraken x62 keine Dark Base 700 Lüftersteuerung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kommt an den Pumpen Anschluss des Mainboards.
> Die Lüfter der Pumpe kannst du an den CPU Fan anschließen.
> Du musst noch das PWM Signal der Lüftersteuerung anschließen.



Frage mich nur wie ich das tun soll. Hatte schon mal vor dem Kauf gefragt ob ich den AIO_PUMP Anschluss für die Kraken benötige, das wurde verneint. Zudem habe ich gerade nachgeschaut und frage mich wie gesagt wie das gehen soll. Von der Kraken geht ein dickes Kabel ab mit 3 Bereichen, 1: Strom, 2: Steckplatz für den CPU_FAN laut Anleitung und einer Anschluss für 4 Lüfter.


----------

